# Minecraft Spigot Plugin kompilieren



## Mandelmann (3. Mai 2020)

Hey Leute,
Ich habe gerade mein erstes Minecraft Plugin geschrieben, aber es gelingt mir nicht es zu kompilieren. In der Eingabeaufforderung steht das Fehler im Plugin existieren. Ich Wäre dankbar wenn ihr mich darauf hinweisen könntet.


import org.bukkit.plugin.java.JavaPlugin;

public class HalloWeltPlugin extends JavaPlugin {
    public void onEnable() {
        thisgetLogger().info("HalloWelt");
    }

    public void onDisable() {
    }
}


----------



## LimDul (3. Mai 2020)

Was genau ist denn die Fehlermeldung?


----------



## temi (3. Mai 2020)

Kenn mich damit nicht aus, aber fehlt da vielleicht ein Punkt zwischen this und getLogger?


----------



## Mandelmann (3. Mai 2020)

Ich habe dir die Fehlermeldung kopiert und unten eingefügt

HalloWeltPlugin.java:5: error: cannot find symbol
                thisgetLogger().info("HalloWelt");
                ^
  symbol:   method thisgetLogger()
  location: class HalloWeltPlugin
1 error


----------



## Mandelmann (3. Mai 2020)

Habe den Fehler selber gefunden. 
Es war der Punkt.
Vielen Danke


----------

